# Eid Mubarak!



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope you enjoy the festivities/holiday


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Beatle

How are you? Hope all is well with you xxx

Micki



Beatle said:


> Hope you enjoy the festivities/holiday


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi Beatle
> 
> How are you? Hope all is well with you xxx
> 
> Micki


Hey Micki - you're back! Are you in Egypt or England at the moment?


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey you, no I'm still in england and yes my husband is still here as well. We are going to sharm next week for a holiday - hour is gonna be a tourist!! How u doing? Where r u?QUOTE=Beatle;366131]Hey Micki - you're back! Are you in Egypt or England at the moment?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hey you, no I'm still in england and yes my husband is still here as well. We are going to sharm next week for a holiday - hour is gonna be a tourist!! How u doing? Where r u?QUOTE=Beatle;366131]Hey Micki - you're back! Are you in Egypt or England at the moment?


[/QUOTE]

Am jealous of your trip to Sharm - I would love to be in the sun. I am fine - planning my next trip to Egypt


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Eid Mubarak everybody! Goodbye late night binge eating, see ya next year


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

I know, its so drab here, its funny really as my husband has never been a tourist not even when he came here he just started work and life went on, I think he will have trouble staying in the hotel, im sure he will want to help!!!!!

Looking forward to relaxing its been a hard 7 months

People think its easy having your husband come over - its not - but wouldn't change it

Micki xx

Am jealous of your trip to Sharm - I would love to be in the sun. I am fine - planning my next trip to Egypt[/QUOTE]


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Eid Mubarak everybody! Goodbye late night binge eating, see ya next year


Goodbye dry mouth, lightheadedness and stumbling around in the early hours of the morning trying to put something together to eat that you really don't fancy......


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> I know, its so drab here, its funny really as my husband has never been a tourist not even when he came here he just started work and life went on, I think he will have trouble staying in the hotel, im sure he will want to help!!!!!
> 
> I'm glad he found a job in the UK though :clap2:


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah it took a couple of months but we got there in the end.



Beatle said:


> micki moo said:
> 
> 
> > I know, its so drab here, its funny really as my husband has never been a tourist not even when he came here he just started work and life went on, I think he will have trouble staying in the hotel, im sure he will want to help!!!!!
> ...


----------

